# Good clubs, yes?



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

Ben Sayers Golf

do you think that they are good?


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

never heard of them


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I dont think that they are that good to be honest not my sort of club


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

im only a beginner to this sport you know


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

jump15vc said:


> never heard of them



Apparently only distributed in the UK, which is why we aren't familiar with them. :dunno:


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Ben sayers golf clubs originate from scotland


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

You know....... I bet it's pretty close the # of Europeans vs. the # of North Americans on this site...


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

If your new to the game go to your local range and try out clubs with a pro


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

ghost said:


> You know....... I bet it's pretty close the # of Europeans vs. the # of North Americans on this site...


lets have a ryder cup


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

Fore! said:


> lets have a ryder cup



http://www.golfforum.com/general-go...lf-forums-ryder-cup-competition.html#post7425


----------

